# imap: mail als lokale kopie speichern



## mango_ls (20. April 2005)

auf suse9.1läuft mailserver und alles funktioniert hervorragend (postfix+cyrus+fetchmail). jetzt wollen die clients die synchronisation vermeiden: jeder zieht sich eine kopie der eingehenden mail und bearbeitet diese, ohne anschliessend den stand auf den server zu übertragen. im moment ist es so, dass wenn einer die emails löscht, kriegt sie der andere nicht zu sehen. ursprünglich war das auch der sinn der sache, synchron im netzwerk zu arbeiten, jetzt muss es wieder umgestellt werden, kann jemand helfen?


----------

